# Czech paratroopers...



## v2 (Mar 31, 2007)

...jump from Il-28 in 12815m flying height. It was world record in 1957.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFMnFGkv9QU_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Bti754ei0_


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 31, 2007)

cool... thanks!...great footage.


Now I have to post one on Kittenger


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice videos!


----------



## seesul (Apr 1, 2007)

...free fall to 12.203 m...:redhotevil: 

Roman


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice footage.


----------

